# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Hoe krijg je magere benen?

## sofia123

ik weeg 60 kg, ben dus niet dik, als ik mijn buik intrek kan je mijn ribben zien.
Desondanks zijn mijn benen vrij dik, vooral onder de kuiltjes aan mijn heupen is er een vetophoping die me stoort. 
Dit is het enige dat me stoort aan mijn lichaam, ik heb ook last van cellulitis, heb hier al cremes voor geprobeerd en pilletjes en meer bewegen maar het blijft. Hoe kan het trouwens dat je bovenlichaam mager is en je kont en benen opeens dik kunnen zijn?  :Frown:  
Ik moet altijd naar de grotere maten gaan als ik broeken ga kopen. Vroeger waren mijn benen veel slanker, hoe kan dit ? En wat kan ik doen?

----------


## Leontien

Je lichaam veranderd voortdurend. Yoga-oefeningen zouden kunnen helpen, omdat je dan je benen stretcht.

----------


## Adike

Vervelend is dat. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken wat het probleem is en of het te verhelpen is. Ik zit te denken aan aromatherapie, voeding en/of homeopathie. Er kan natuurlijk een erfelijke factor zijn of overgenomen gewoontes.

----------

